# I'm Clara, is there anyone to say welcome!?



## Clara010

Is there anyone to say welcome!?


----------



## Rosette

Hello and welcome from UK.


----------



## bwtyer

Glad you joined us! This is a great site.


----------



## Piper Too

Welcome from New Zealand.


----------



## bitzerboy

Welcome from California


----------



## Jean Large

Welcome from San Antonio, TX area. This is a great site


----------



## DHobbit

Howdy!


----------



## Lady Kaira

Lots to say Welcome - Hi from Utah


----------



## luree

Hi from Michigan.


----------



## misslucille40

Hello, and welcome from Virginia.


----------



## Lynn-Philly

Welcome from Philly. I don't believe we have an official welcome committee.


----------



## Nana Mc

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Linda6885

Welcome, lots of friendly people here.


----------



## jmcret05

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## judyh47

Hi and welcome from UK! Do you want to tell us where you are located?


----------



## Tootsie

Hi from the Pacific Northwest...Oregon. You'll enjoy KP!


----------



## Alimac

Hi. Welcome from N Ireland


----------



## lindseymary

Croeso,welcome from Wales. You will get great ideas,help and advice on this site,enjoy.Lindseymary


----------



## judystar

Another welcome to the "family" here. It's a great one to belong to.


----------



## glenniemae

Hello and welcome from NE PA. You will love this site  :-D


----------



## Dsarver10

Welcome from Noblesville indiana


----------



## Lee Carlson

Welcome! Where are you? I am in the USA in California. Knitting on a baby sweater for my 1st Great grand child.


----------



## margie1992

A Golden, Colorado "howdy" to a fun and informative list.


----------



## Squiter60

Welcome from Southern California USA&#128526;


----------



## Joanna88

A warm welcome from Essex U.K.


----------



## magon

Hello Clara... My name is Magon. I just Signed up today


----------



## tinykneecaps

Welcome from Alaska, USA


----------



## happyknitter66

Welcome from me glad to have you here for great fun and even better community spirit


----------



## SAMkewel

Welcome!!


----------



## Chrissy

magon said:


> Hello Clara... My name is Magon. I just Signed up today


A big welcome to both you new members, I am sure you will enjoy this site as much as we do. :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared

welcome. I have a sister Clara. this is a lovely place to be each day.


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome from Vicksburg, MS


----------



## jojo111

Welcome, Clara, from Western MA!


----------



## rose1943

welcome


----------



## redkat

Welcome from Louisiana to both Clara and Magon. Careful, this site is addictive!!


----------



## janetj54

Welcome from Mounds Illinois.


----------



## LEE1313

Welcome from CT.
Glad to have you with us. There are about 199,000+ here in Paradise. So you will get a few "welcomes" from around he world.

What do you knit/crochet?


----------



## redquilter

Hi & welcome from NYC


----------



## KathyT

Welcome from NY!


----------



## cathy47

Hidy Ho from the mountains of E. Tennessee..


----------



## Swedenme

Hello from northeast England hope you enjoy your visits to this site


----------



## maureenb

There's always someone here,day or night to welcome you..glad you've decided to join us.


----------



## Meg-a-roo

Clara010 said:


> Is there anyone to say welcome!?


Hello! We all welcome a new member! We grow and grow and the more we grow the more we learn--such lovely sharing folks... I believe you will be glad you joined.


----------



## CaroleD53

Welcome to KP from Scotland.


----------



## Naneast

Hi Clara, welcome to KP from CC.. :lol:


----------



## yourmother306

Hi Clara,
I like to crochet blankets for charity. Always looking for an easy pattern.
Welcome aboard


----------



## Jennyw

Hi welcome from the UK


----------



## run4fittness

Hello and welcome!


----------



## sdftrace

Hi and welcome from Surrey, UK


----------



## willi66

magon said:


> Hello Clara... My name is Magon. I just Signed up today


Welcome Magon and Clara!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Welcome Magon and Clara from Central California


----------



## sand dollar

Hi Clara, your are so welcome here.


----------



## Myangelhope

Hello and welcome from Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## blessedinMO

Welcome from Missouri, USA. Glad you joined us.


----------



## RosD

Hi Clara, welcome from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## craftyone51

Hello and welcome from Arkansas. You've come to the right place.


----------



## Clara010

Thanks everyoooone &#9829;


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

hello


----------



## errjan46

Welcome, Magon & Clara, from Queensland ..Australia


----------



## Britknitar

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome.


----------



## Hanner4

Welcome from Ohio! Fun site! Enjoy!


----------



## Teriwm

You're gonna get welcomed to the ends of the earth with a come on like that! 

Howdy from Houston


----------



## Alto53

Welcome from NE Wisconsin!


----------



## Sagarika

Hello, welcome from INDIA !


----------



## deeknittingclick

Hi and welcome from New Zealand


----------



## Jltho

Welcome from Kentucky


----------



## gaylehhs

Welcome from Mentor, Ohio !!!


----------



## valwirral

Welcome from Wirral U.K. you will just love this site and the new friends you will make.


----------



## God's Girl

Welcome to KP. You will love the photo's of others work it is very inspiring and if you need help with anything there are lots of wonderful members who can answer just about any question you could possibly have. Happy crafting.


----------



## Manjibrenda

Hi from Perth W Australia


----------



## rosw

Welcome from Dorset UK!


----------



## tweeter

Hello and welcome from Pa. Glad you joined the site


----------



## victory

Hi and welcome from Indiana


----------



## Phalia

Hi, welcome from NC!


----------



## jstrr1

Welcome to the best site on the internet! from the sunny side of WA. state!


----------



## lildeb2

Hi, and welcome from N.Y.


----------



## Rusty's Mom

Hi and welcome from Georgia, USA.


----------



## retiredR

Welcome from Pennsylvania! Happy Stitching


----------



## cartroublemom2

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## drShe

Hi from Sedona, Arizona.


----------



## Happycamper

Hey Clara.... welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## gigi 722

Welcome from Illinois


----------



## GrammieGail

Welcome from TN...you will love it here!! HUGS...GG


----------



## iShirl

Welcome to our newest members from Upstate New York, USA (near Albany, the Capital). This was a fun read, like spinning the globe.


----------



## Grannie Sandy

Welcome from Maryland. Glad to have you.


----------



## 7914_Susie

Welcome Clara! You are going to love this wonderful group of knitters. By the way I am from Ontario Canada.


----------



## avidreadrr

Hi from NJ


----------



## easterisa

Welcome from eastern north Carolina


----------



## czechmate

Hello from Indiana


----------



## debsu

Hello and Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## JuliaKay

Hello from Alabama! This is a fantastic site!


----------



## belconley

Welcome from another Floridian! Hope you stick around. Great bunch of people here.


----------



## Valjean

Hi and a big welcome..l


----------



## louisezervas

Welcome from South Florida.


----------



## gmajulie01

I want to join everyone else in welcoming you to KP from Southern Minnesota!!


----------



## a_pinto34

Hi and a big welcome from Portugal


----------



## patocenizo

Hello Clara, welcome from Orange County, California!


----------



## cablemable

hi from Salt Lake City Utah!


----------



## OddBodkin

Welcome, from Colorado!


----------



## Eeyore Janie

Hi from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Eeyore Janie

Hi from Kissimmee, FL.


----------



## Janetkee

Hi Clara! Welcome from Chicago, Illinois USA. You've just found constant company, with any help you may need.


----------



## grommitt

now you know we all say a big HELLO.


----------



## MyTrudy

Hi Clara, welcome from Ohio. This is a good spot for knitting.


----------



## Karoy

Clara010 said:
 

> Is there anyone to say welcome!?


OF COURSE there is always someone to say welcome! KP has nothing but the finest knitters found anywhere. We all want to welcome you. I hope you enjoy this site, its the best I found.


----------



## Karoy

Hi Magon - welcome from Washington State.


magon said:


> Hello Clara... My name is Magon. I just Signed up today


----------



## JJJ711SMITH

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## MEN-k2-

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## Diane Schillo

Hi Clara..welcome from Clinton, . Missouri!


----------



## Diane Schillo

Hi Clara..welcome from Clinton, . Missouri!


----------



## cspaen34

You were in doubt? 8 pages and counting...... Welcome from beautiful Indiana!


----------



## knitnanny

Hi Clara.... Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## 2nd time around

Welcome from Michigan...


----------



## dottie2

Hi Clara010 from the Poconos. Always nice to have more friends here. Enjoy!

Dottie


----------



## SCHWANHD

Welcome from Oklahoma !!!


----------



## MsHeirloom

Hi! And welcome from NW Ohio!


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## island stasher

Hi, Clara! Welcome - I know you'll love being here!


----------



## clickerMLL

Yes, of course! I'm in Springfield, Illinois (US). Your name is one of my absolute favorites, and I truly hope you are not insulted, but it is what I named my beloved crippled dog. Clara was a sweet, gentle, loving soul. So -- welcome!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Annu

Welcome from India ,you'll lov this site and the many many wonderful people


----------



## Magicnymph

crocheter, or maybe other?Welcome, Clara and who are you? a knitter, a crocheter, or maybe other?


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Welcome to our global family of yarncraftrs from NJ in the USA !!


----------



## PaulaZ

Welcome Clara and Megon from Rancho Palos Verdes, California


----------



## Butterfly1943

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## yorkie1

Hi, Clara, I'm Rosalie. Welcome from Idaho.


----------



## christiliz

Hi and welcome from Florida!!


----------



## sahoo

Hello Clara greetings from England


----------



## cdanzinger

Greetings from Phoenix Arizona..


----------



## Simply Italian

Welcome from HOTlanta (Atlanta, GA)


----------



## debbie1

absolutely there is!!! welcome from Las Vegas NV. I know you'll love this site.


----------



## Zlata

Welcome to KP from Ohio!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## canuckle49

Hi Clara and welcome from Ferndale WA ! You will love it here !


----------



## amudaus

Hello Clara,welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## grandmaof7

Welcome from Western Pa.


----------



## Ciyona

Welcome from Florida


----------



## Mary-Lou

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## Naughty Knitter

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome

There is always someone here to welcome you . There are many people on here to help you solve problems, teach and encourage you. It is a wonderful forum and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Welcome from the greatest city in the USA, Albany, Oregon. 
May you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us do.
9a


----------



## burgher

Welcome from Pittsburgh PA


----------



## meetoo

hugs and welcome from S.W. British Columbia! lots of wonderful people from all around the world who pick you up when you are down, offer constructive criticism when called for, and are ever so helpful with knitting problems, and also offer advice and counselling on other matters. There is never a dull post!


----------



## gina

Welcome Clara, 

This is a great site with nice, helpful people.


----------



## soccerballetmom

God's Girl said:


> Welcome to KP. You will love the photo's of others work it is very inspiring and if you need help with anything there are lots of wonderful members who can answer just about any question you could possibly have. Happy crafting.


Absolutely!

Hello, and welcome from Northern Virginia, USA!


----------



## SallyAnn

Hi, Clara. Welcome from PA. This is a wonderful site that you will quickly become addicted to.


----------



## DSouthard01

Hi Clara! Welcome to KP (Knitting Paradise); a great knitting and crocheting site!

Donna K


----------



## Gundi2

hello clara and wellcome to kp,enjoy.


----------



## morningdew

welcome clara from york uk


----------



## TennKnitter

Hello and welcome from Tennessee. ;-)


----------



## Hildie

Hello Clara from M'Chigeeng, Manitoulin Island On


----------



## Kga

Hi! I am new to this site. I consider myself a beginner ..but am psyched to try something other than the scarves I worked on last year. Was thinking about a simple cable shrug.


----------



## oge designs

Welcome from Australia


----------



## Amyg

Welcome from Oregon!


----------



## raindancer

Hello Clara! Welcome from Buckley, Washington! I'm sure you will enjoy this forum! Happy needle crafting!


----------



## misszzzzz

hello and welcome from Canada


----------



## quiltwiz

Hello and welcome from Central Texas


----------



## beejay

Welcome from Tennessee. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## 48barb

Welcome Clara. There are lots of us!


Clara010 said:


> Is there anyone to say welcome!?


----------



## ReRe

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Hannelore

Hi Clara and another warm welcome from Australia.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Welcome from Elizabethtown, PA. Hope you enjoy this site!!


----------



## aranita

Welcome from Houston!!!!!


----------



## Sampymom

Welcome from Kentucky! You will love this forum!


----------



## sallysilly

Welcome from Arizona, where are you from?


----------



## norma j mcguire

looks like we are on page 11 and that means a lot of welcomes. So here is an other one. Welcome from Dennison Ohio. Lots of nice people and if need a question answered, people will be only happy to help. Been on here since beginning, info says this year, don't know why they changed it, but love it and read most of it. Again, WELCOME.


----------



## debch

Hello and welcome from Arizona


----------



## NCNeedler

Welcome, Clara010! You've come to a great place with wonderful people!


----------



## mawsk 54

Hi from australia


----------



## CBCAROL

Hi Clara, Welcome to a great Forum......
I'm in Cocoa Beach, Florida,
Where are you from? 
There are fiber friends on here from ALL over the World.....
Making it seem VERY small..... And we are all a friendly group.......


----------



## CALaura

Hi from SoCal!


----------



## olithia

Hi and welcome to this nice forum.


----------



## CarolBest

Welcome Clara from Carol.


----------



## Ms Sue

Welcome from Alabama, but vacationing in Kansas at the moment.


----------



## TAYATT

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## agilitybritts

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## Viddie

Hi Clara~~ Welcome to the site !


----------



## burgher

Welcome. glad you joined us


----------



## kiwiannie

High and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Wroclawnice

Hi welcome I am new too


----------



## Happycamper

Hi Clara, and welcome from Tennessee ~ :-D


----------

